# Should I have more than one rat?



## ashleeybarnes (May 17, 2013)

I was told by someone that if you only have 1 rat, it can become depressed. Is this true? Also, I only have 1 rat, but how would she react if I were to get another? Would they fight or would they be okay?


----------



## oxstardust421xo (May 17, 2013)

I have one rat as well that I just got. That's all my parents would allow me to have is one. He's a male. My best friend has had rats before. Sometimes she's had two and sometimes she's had just one. 

So idk, I would think as long as you show him or her love and play with them they wont get depressed. Then again I don't know. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RosesRufflesandRats (Apr 25, 2013)

Definitely get more than one!!! Here are common concerns that don't hold water:

"I can't care for more than one."

If you can care for one, you can care for two with no more work. Actually, it will be less work for you, because you won't have to try as hard to keep your rat entertained.

"My parents won't let me."

Show them the above argument, and find evidence online. Any reputable rat site will say this. If your parents let you have one, they will let you have two once they know the facts.

"Will they get along?"

If you use the suggestions in the Introductions sticky in rat behaviour, then yes. Rats are social animals. They want to be together, and will usually accept each other quite easily. Is your rat a female? This will make it even easier, but it can be done with rats too.

"They will bond with each other instead of me." 

While this is true with some animals, the opposite is true with rats. They will actually be more confident in pairs or groups.

Rats who live alone not only get depressed, but they can develop neurological problems. Think of what happens to people who are kept in solitary confinement or otherwise alone for a long period of time. (If you ever watched the movie "Rocket Man," you will have a vivid picture of this). Please, if you love your rat, give him/her a friend!


----------



## PandaBruja (Feb 10, 2013)

The answer is yes, it is a fact that you should have more than one rat. Do slow introductions and it should be just fine.


----------



## RosesRufflesandRats (Apr 25, 2013)

*I didn't see the "she." Sorry for the him/her and asking if you rat is a girl. Sometimes I miss things!


----------



## Jenzie (Dec 26, 2012)

RosesRufflesandRats gives great reasons why you should have more than one! In my opinion keeping 2+ rats is just a part of having rats as pets, just like feeding them, cleaning up after them, etc. It's a part of their basic care.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RosesRufflesandRats (Apr 25, 2013)

RosesRufflesandRats said:


> it can be done with rats too.


I meant male rats.


----------



## ashleeybarnes (May 17, 2013)

RosesRufflesandRats said:


> I meant male rats.


See, what I'm worried about with that (getting a male rat), is that she would get pregnant. And I definitely do not want that!


----------



## RosesRufflesandRats (Apr 25, 2013)

ashleeybarnes said:


> See, what I'm worried about with that (getting a male rat), is that she would get pregnant. And I definitely do not want that!


Dear no, I didn't mean that!!! I meant if you had a male rat already! That was before I noticed you said your rat was a girl. Always get same-sex pairs. Sorry about that, I can be pretty confusing sometimes without meaning to.


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

ashleeybarnes said:


> See, what I'm worried about with that (getting a male rat), is that she would get pregnant. And I definitely do not want that!


Yes if you have a female you need to get another female or a neutered male.


----------



## karip (Apr 14, 2013)

Because I didn't know any better, I only had one rat at a time when I was growing up. Now I have two, and I can clearly see how much social interaction my solo girls missed out on even though I played with them often. Running on the wheel together, play-fighting, curling up in a pile with one rat on top of the other, playing follow the leader, grooming, stealing food from each other... There's no way to completely replicate those experiences as a human even when there are equivalent activities. My girls are much less afraid when they are experiencing new things together, and are constantly interacting with each other in their cage. Even if I were to spend every waking moment at home with a solo rat, that would still leave the majority of their life being alone in the cage. I don't think my childhood rats were unhappy exactly, because they were incredibly well socialized with people and had no behavior problems, but I realize today that they could have had much happier, more social lives with a rat buddy or two. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RattieLove* (May 1, 2013)

I'm sorry, but im going to be straightforward and honest, you should NOT be owning rats if you are not keeping them in groups of 2 or more. It is cruel under almost all circumstances to keep them alone, no matter how much time you spend with them. If you think you can't handle 2 rats (which isn't harder at all than handling one) or your parents say you can't have more than one, you should not be having any at all. If your parents only allow you to have one, tell them that you cant do that and that your rat will start to develop neurotic behavior and develop health issues if it is kept alone. If you still can't have 2, don't have a rat.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ashleeybarnes (May 17, 2013)

RosesRufflesandRats said:


> Dear no, I didn't mean that!!! I meant if you had a male rat already! That was before I noticed you said your rat was a girl. Always get same-sex pairs. Sorry about that, I can be pretty confusing sometimes without meaning to.


Yeah, I figured out what you meant after I had already replied  I'm definitely going to get another rat though, I can't have my princess being depressed.


----------



## RosesRufflesandRats (Apr 25, 2013)

ashleeybarnes said:


> Yeah, I figured out what you meant after I had already replied  I'm definitely going to get another rat though, I can't have my princess being depressed.


I'm glad! We aren't trying to say that you are a bad rat owner, everyone makes mistakes. I can see that you love your rattie very much and want what is best for her. The fact that you came on here to ask the question at all shows that. I'd love to see pictures of your rat and her new friend once you get her!


----------



## ashleeybarnes (May 17, 2013)

RattieLove* said:


> I'm sorry, but im going to be straightforward and honest, you should NOT be owning rats if you are not keeping them in groups of 2 or more. It is cruel under almost all circumstances to keep them alone, no matter how much time you spend with them. If you think you can't handle 2 rats (which isn't harder at all than handling one) or your parents say you can't have more than one, you should not be having any at all. If your parents only allow you to have one, tell them that you cant do that and that your rat will start to develop neurotic behavior and develop health issues if it is kept alone. If you still can't have 2, don't have a ratSent from Petguide.com Free App


I don't really know why everyone is saying "if my parents won't allow it". I don't live with my parents. But anyway, I appreciate you trying to give me information, but I don't think you did it in a very nice way. I never knew that I was supposed to have more than one rat, whic is why I made the thread and I've already said that because of what everyone has told me, I'm going to get another one ASAP. Thanks anyways though.


----------



## ashleeybarnes (May 17, 2013)

RosesRufflesandRats said:


> I'm glad! We aren't trying to say that you are a bad rat owner, everyone makes mistakes. I can see that you love your rattie very much and want what is best for her. The fact that you came on here to ask the question at all shows that. I'd love to see pictures of your rat and her new friend once you get her!


Thanks.  I thought I uploaded photos of her before, but I guess it didn't work. I'm getting another cage tomorrow or the day after and then I'll get my second rat next weekend, so I'm really hoping that olive and the new rat get along!


----------



## RosesRufflesandRats (Apr 25, 2013)

ashleeybarnes said:


> Thanks.  I thought I uploaded photos of her before, but I guess it didn't work. I'm getting another cage tomorrow or the day after and then I'll get my second rat next weekend, so I'm really hoping that olive and the new rat get along!


There's a very good sticky on Introductions you should read, it's really thorough and should help everything go smoothly! Keep us updated, I can't wait to hear how it goes.

Lol, sorry about the parents thing. I was just making a list of common objections to illustrate why you should have two. That's a common one and I didn't know your living situation so I just included that. It could apply to roommate/spouse/landlord/etc. too. I didn't mean to offend!


----------



## ratclaws (Nov 11, 2012)

RattieLove* said:


> I'm sorry, but im going to be straightforward and honest, you should NOT be owning rats if you are not keeping them in groups of 2 or more. It is cruel under almost all circumstances to keep them alone, no matter how much time you spend with them. If you think you can't handle 2 rats (which isn't harder at all than handling one) or your parents say you can't have more than one, you should not be having any at all. If your parents only allow you to have one, tell them that you cant do that and that your rat will start to develop neurotic behavior and develop health issues if it is kept alone. If you still can't have 2, don't have a rat.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Of course I agree with the basic point of what you are saying, but only owning one rat is hardly "animal cruelty". What about the situations where you can only keep a rat alone because they can't be introduced to others, is that cruel then? Yes rats should always be kept in pairs at least but sometimes people are misinformed and are unaware of this. No need to be so aggressive with your advice, you should be more helpful.

As for the OP, yes you should get her a partner rat. Even if she doesn't like her at first she will get used to her, rats love interacting it's hard-coded in their DNA.


----------



## ashleeybarnes (May 17, 2013)

RosesRufflesandRats said:


> There's a very good sticky on Introductions you should read, it's really thorough and should help everything go smoothly! Keep us updated, I can't wait to hear how it goes.Lol, sorry about the parents thing. I was just making a list of common objections to illustrate why you should have two. That's a common one and I didn't know your living situation so I just included that. It could apply to roommate/spouse/landlord/etc. too. I didn't mean to offend!


I think it's different for me because, since I don't have real Internet, I'm always on here from my cell phone.


----------



## Hamsterific (Jan 14, 2013)

RattieLove* said:


> I'm sorry, but im going to be straightforward and honest, you should NOT be owning rats if you are not keeping them in groups of 2 or more. It is cruel under almost all circumstances to keep them alone, no matter how much time you spend with them. If you think you can't handle 2 rats (which isn't harder at all than handling one) or your parents say you can't have more than one, you should not be having any at all. If your parents only allow you to have one, tell them that you cant do that and that your rat will start to develop neurotic behavior and develop health issues if it is kept alone. If you still can't have 2, don't have a rat.


She didn't say she wasn't allowed 2 rats, that was the poster below her..


----------



## RattieLove* (May 1, 2013)

ratclaws said:


> Of course I agree with the basic point of what you are saying, but only owning one rat is hardly "animal cruelty". What about the situations where you can only keep a rat alone because they can't be introduced to others, is that cruel then? Yes rats should always be kept in pairs at least but sometimes people are misinformed and are unaware of this. No need to be so aggressive with your advice, you should be more helpful.
> 
> As for the OP, yes you should get her a partner rat. Even if she doesn't like her at first she will get used to her, rats love interacting it's hard-coded in their DNA.


I wasn't trying to come off aggressive at all. I was, like I said, just being straightforward and honest. No need to beat round the bush, especially when people are misinformed. Anyway, that's why I said "under almost all circumstances". Because I know there are exceptions of course. You often come across so many people who just make excuses when it comes to owning rats (not saying OP was making excuses, they were just asking the question) and so I tend to just be straight with it to new owners that for most situations, you either have 2 or not at all. Sorry if that might've come off aggressive to anyone.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RattieLove* (May 1, 2013)

Hamsterific said:


> She didn't say she wasn't allowed 2 rats, that was the poster below her..


I'm aware of that  I was just saying if that might be the case. Again, that reply wasn't aggressive. I'm a straightforward person and was just putting it how it is when owning rats. How people interpret that isnt really my business 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sahnonnah (May 19, 2013)

I rescued two young rats and was told that they were both male. When they were finally tame enough to pick up, one turned out to be a female and she was already pregnant. I put the female rat in a seperate cage when she was almost due so the male rat was on his own for two or three months, until the male babies were old enough to be put in his cage. In those two months I just saw him getting more and more liveless, he didn't want to do anything but sleep, didn't eat much and didn't want to interact with me at all. After introducing the male babies to him and him having company again I just saw him blossom. All of the sudden he wanted to come out of his cage more and not sleep all day. He's actually more tame now than ever because the babies were really tame and they just dragged him along. 

So yeah, based on what I've seen I think rats can be depressed when they're on their own, and it was really sad to watch my male like that. A rat would be so much happier with a friend. Introducing your rat to a new rat wouldn't be a problem, just take the time to let them get used to each other and they'll probably end up getting along fine.


----------



## ashleeybarnes (May 17, 2013)

Sahnonnah said:


> I rescued two young rats and was told that they were both male. When they were finally tame enough to pick up, one turned out to be a female and she was already pregnant. I put the female rat in a seperate cage when she was almost due so the male rat was on his own for two or three months, until the male babies were old enough to be put in his cage. In those two months I just saw him getting more and more liveless, he didn't want to do anything but sleep, didn't eat much and didn't want to interact with me at all. After introducing the male babies to him and him having company again I just saw him blossom. All of the sudden he wanted to come out of his cage more and not sleep all day. He's actually more tame now than ever because the babies were really tame and they just dragged him along. So yeah, based on what I've seen I think rats can be depressed when they're on their own, and it was really sad to watch my male like that. A rat would be so much happier with a friend. Introducing your rat to a new rat wouldn't be a problem, just take the time to let them get used to each other and they'll probably end up getting along fine.


Yeah, I've noticed lately that Olive has been kind of lifeless and sad looking all the time. I'm going to get her a friend by next weekend the latest.


----------

